# [SOLVED] eth0: Process 'net.sh enp2s0 start' failed with

## bagas

Heloo.

I noticed an error in the initialization log.

What can be wrong?

But the network rises normally.

# dmesg | grep eth

```

[    0.264702] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: addr 00:5d:8c:2e:4c:2a

[    4.263627] systemd-udevd[1988]: ethtool: autonegotiation is unset or enabled, the speed and duplex are not writable.

[    4.263785] sky2 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: renamed from eth0

[    4.290980] systemd-udevd[1988]: eth0: Process 'net.sh enp2s0 start' failed with exit code 1.

[    4.348965] systemd-udevd[1994]: ethtool: autonegotiation is unset or enabled, the speed and duplex are not writable.
```

```
Linux 4.9.221-gentoo x86_64
```

```
# qlist -Iv | grep udev

dev-libs/libgudev-233-r1

sys-fs/udev-243-r2

sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-33

virtual/libgudev-232

virtual/libudev-232-r3

virtual/udev-217
```

# ifconfig enp2s0

```
enp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.2  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        ether 00:5d:8c:2e:4c:2a  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 32834  bytes 32436544 (30.9 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 25643  bytes 4241460 (4.0 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 17  

```

cat /etc/conf.d/net

```
config_enp2s0="192.168.1.2/24"

routes_enp2s0="default via 192.168.1.1"
```

Last edited by bagas on Sat Jun 06, 2020 2:18 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## alamahant

Hi,

If you are using systemd then it will be easier to use either systemd-networkd or networkmanager for your networking

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd#Network

 :Smile: 

----------

## bagas

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> If you are using systemd then it will be easier to use either systemd-networkd or networkmanager for your networking
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd#Network
> ...

 

systemd not using.

use OpenRC.

----------

## charles17

bug 554510?

----------

## bagas

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> bug 554510?

 

But I did not understand what needs to be done.

```
cat /lib/udev/rules.d/90-network.rules

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add",    RUN+="net.sh $name start"

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="remove", RUN+="net.sh $name stop"
```

----------

## charles17

May I recommend moving from udev to eudev and stopping to try with netifrc.  

Many users have moved to Network management using DHCPCD.  It would save you a lot of trouble.

----------

## bagas

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> May I recommend moving from udev to eudev and stopping to try with netifrc.  
> 
> Many users have moved to Network management using DHCPCD.  It would save you a lot of trouble.

 

Installed DHCPCD, the error repeated.

```
[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/dhcpcd-8.1.9::gentoo  USE="embedded udev -ipv6" 0 KiB
```

dmesg | grep eth

```
[    0.256782] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: addr 00:5d:8c:2e:4c:2a

[    4.185087] systemd-udevd[1995]: ethtool: autonegotiation is unset or enabled, the speed and duplex are not writable.

[    4.185231] sky2 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: renamed from eth0

[    4.229389] systemd-udevd[1995]: eth0: Process 'net.sh enp2s0 start' failed with exit code 1.

[    4.273673] systemd-udevd[1988]: ethtool: autonegotiation is unset or enabled, the speed and duplex are not writable.
```

----------

## charles17

 *bagas wrote:*   

>  *alamahant wrote:*   Hi,
> 
> If you are using systemd then it will be easier to use either systemd-networkd or networkmanager for your networking
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd#Network
> ...

 

What's confusing me is systemd-udevd[xxxx] from your dmesg.

Could you please wgetpaste your output of emerge --info

----------

## bagas

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *bagas wrote:*    *alamahant wrote:*   Hi,
> 
> If you are using systemd then it will be easier to use either systemd-networkd or networkmanager for your networking
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd#Network
> ...

 

The systemd package is not installed

```
# qlist -Iv | grep systemd
```

emerge --info

https://pastebin.com/hYWyxDSS

----------

## charles17

Going step by step:

Would errors persist if you removed ethtools?

----------

## bagas

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> Going step by step:
> 
> Would errors persist if you removed ethtools?

 

Ethtools is not installed.

```
emerge ethtool -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/ethtool-5.4::gentoo  234 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 234 KiB
```

----------

## charles17

 *bagas wrote:*   

> Ethtools is not installed.

 

Strange.  From where comes your systemd-udevd[1988]: ethtool: ... stuff?

Could you please wgetpaste also your full dmesg output?

----------

## bagas

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *bagas wrote:*   Ethtools is not installed. 
> 
> Strange.  From where comes your systemd-udevd[1988]: ethtool: ... stuff?
> 
> Could you please wgetpaste also your full dmesg output?

 

```
dmesg | egrep 'eth|systemd|net'

[    0.206454] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    0.266728] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: addr 00:5d:8c:2e:4c:2a

[    0.418892] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.01 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    3.859207] systemd-udevd[1882]: /lib/udev/rules.d/80-libinput-device-groups.rules:4 IMPORT key takes '==' or '!=' operator, assuming '==', but please fix it.

[    3.861063] systemd-udevd[1882]: /lib/udev/rules.d/90-libinput-fuzz-override.rules:20 IMPORT key takes '==' or '!=' operator, assuming '==', but please fix it.

[    3.861098] systemd-udevd[1882]: /lib/udev/rules.d/90-libinput-fuzz-override.rules:25 IMPORT key takes '==' or '!=' operator, assuming '==', but please fix it.

[    4.036632] systemd-udevd[1882]: /lib/udev/rules.d/80-libinput-device-groups.rules:4 IMPORT key takes '==' or '!=' operator, assuming '==', but please fix it.

[    4.037444] systemd-udevd[1882]: /lib/udev/rules.d/90-libinput-fuzz-override.rules:20 IMPORT key takes '==' or '!=' operator, assuming '==', but please fix it.

[    4.037467] systemd-udevd[1882]: /lib/udev/rules.d/90-libinput-fuzz-override.rules:25 IMPORT key takes '==' or '!=' operator, assuming '==', but please fix it.

[    4.218027] systemd-udevd[1997]: Using default interface naming scheme 'v243'.

[    4.221420] systemd-udevd[1997]: ethtool: autonegotiation is unset or enabled, the speed and duplex are not writable.

[    4.221572] sky2 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: renamed from eth0

[    4.264109] systemd-udevd[1997]: eth0: Process 'net.sh enp2s0 start' failed with exit code 1.

[    4.318938] systemd-udevd[1982]: ethtool: autonegotiation is unset or enabled, the speed and duplex are not writable.

```

```
egrep 'LINUX_INIT' /usr/src/linux/.config 

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT=y

# CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD is not set
```

----------

## bagas

I realized that systemd is embedded in udev.

Exit only one transition to eudev.

----------

## charles17

 *bagas wrote:*   

> Exit only one transition to eudev.

 

Should go smooth, see https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Eudev#Migrating_from_udev_to_eudev

----------

## bagas

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *bagas wrote:*   Exit only one transition to eudev. 
> 
> Should go smooth, see https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Eudev#Migrating_from_udev_to_eudev

 

When switching to eudev, the system performance will not drop?

----------

## bagas

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *bagas wrote:*   Exit only one transition to eudev. 
> 
> Should go smooth, see https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Eudev#Migrating_from_udev_to_eudev

 

Now.

First you need to remove udev, then put eudev.

```
# emerge sys-fs/eudev -av

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/eudev-3.2.9::gentoo  USE="hwdb kmod -introspection -rule-generator (-selinux) -static-libs -test" 1 914 KiB

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-fs/eudev-3.2.9)

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 1 914 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-fs/udev-243-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-fs/udev required by @selected 

  (sys-fs/eudev-3.2.9:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-fs/eudev

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

```

----------

## bagas

I switched to eudev, everything is in order.

Thank.

----------

